# Pre-1920's Colson Fairy with motor-please help



## fattymcgee (Jan 3, 2017)

I am trying to identify a bike I am doing research on.  I was told it's a 1918 Colson, but it has an attached motor, that I believe was not factory, but made by CycleMotor, aka Evans Power Cycle.  But I don't know what year the motor is either.  There is a case number on the motor, but I have not found a number stamped into the frame of the bike.  

Thanks for all your help.

I can also get more detailed pictures of any part of the bike if need be.


----------



## catfish (Jan 3, 2017)

I think that is an Evens motor. Fairy was the Colson tricycle line. The decal looks to be copied from a Colson Fairy head badge.


----------



## mike j (Jan 3, 2017)

I believe that I have the same stem & chainring on a 1934 Colson Silver Ring girl's bike. The frame is lugged like my Silver Ring camelback, that has no numbers on it, though I'm thinking it's 20's to early 30's. Don't recognize the fork on yours, beautiful bike.


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 3, 2017)

View attachment 404566 the bicycle with the motor looks to be 1900-1910 you can tell by the rounded fork crown top. looks like a early indian gas tank with one of the pointed ends wacked off.tank looks legit tho never seen one like that before.here's a headbadge that looks similar to the colson sold by macy's in new york.so maybe the bike is legit that was sold at macy's? so maybe a colson bicycle with a evans engine that was offered by colson? thats one thing that you don't see on the cabe is early colson bicycles.

View attachment 404566


----------



## toyman (Feb 1, 2017)

That bike is totally made up from several sources,but who cares,it is gorgeous.It is very well done.Evans motor,modified Indian tank,colson bike,late model shieve.Still is is very cool looking.Be proud to own it.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE!
Evans motor, 1913 to 1919? earlier examples had the shorter carb body later the longer slide version... can't see carb side...


----------



## JRE123 (Mar 4, 2017)

I know nothing about that bike other than I love it.


----------

